# S.s.lafonia



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

I have searched the site but can find no reference to this vessel.
I am trying to find out more details of her career.All I have are the
details as listed on Miramar which are;

LAFONIA 1911 1872 tgr Blt Greenock Pass/cargo
B/as DOROTHY HOUGH for Samuel Hough Ltd,Liverpool
1913-SOUTHERN COAST Ellerman's Wilson 
1936-LAFONIA Falklands S.S.Co Port Stanley- Montevideo service.

Sank ;collision 55.19N/1.19.48W on 26-3-43 
* Two convoys met head on.LAFONIA was sunk by collision with COMO
of Ellerman's Wilson .Her crew picked up by MONKSTONE (Stone and Rolf).I dead
* from Merchant Fleets 20 .Elder Dempster/Merchant Fleets.

Any further details would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

Indeed built by Greenock & Grangemouth Dockyard Co but at Grangemouth (Yd 330)

Requisitioned 1942 by Ministry of War Transport (mngd Elder Dempster Lines Ltd).
Sank 26/3/1943 after collision with Ellerman Wilson Line's COMO. This happened as two North Sea convoys met moving in opposite directions. The extensive statement by Capt Whitfield is reproduced in full in Cowden & Duffy's "The Elder Dempster Fleet History 1852-1985".


David


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Thank you David An excellent lead which I shall pursue(Thumb)
update; have added some details below.


----------



## JoyceW (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello Scorcher, you may already have found this bit of very interesting info, but if not, it seems that this vessel may be the same Lafonia present in the River Plate at Montevideo on the day after the battle and witnessed the end of Graf Spee, passing her wreckage on the way out to the Falklands with a team of doctors and nurses. There are some photos of a Lafonia and a Southern Coast on the Photoship website which I think may be her, but can't be sure.

Joyce


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Thank you Joyce for that very interesting detail I was not aware that she was a witness to such a major event..I will check the photo. Much appreciated.

Update; this is the correct vessel that Joyce suggested ;
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships L/slides/Lafonia-02.html


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning,dimensions,283.3x36.1x19.0ft.Engine T3cy 21",35"&57"-39" by J.G.Kincaid.Ted


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Thank you Ted for more info. I will upload a photo soon and will add all info to it..
Update;link to photo;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/200671


----------



## Martin82 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Lafonia*

My grandad served on the Lafonia as a seaman gunner when it sank, I was talking to him yesterday and he swears blind It was not part of a convoy and they were very cagey what happened and how it sank at the time, I have read him story's from websites about how it sunk and although 90% accurate he is still correcting me on bits. The crew were not told about what happened until they were back at Chatham collecting uniform and he says that there was no convy, they were on there own but did hit something and was told it was a submarine, likely to be German sub. Feel free to contact me as I can get a lot of questions answered as my grandad loves a good war chat.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Martin *and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------

